# New law in Wisconsin



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Attention all wisconsin riders just found out that as of July 1 all atvs and sxs have to have a 4x8 plate with registration number on it the plate has to be white with black numbers and the numbers have 1.5 tall and 3/16 wide just a heads up


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Dang did they say why?


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Not that I know of and it was kept hush hush I think so they could bust a Bunch of people to make a lot of money first


----------

